# Any solution to error  VBoxClient?



## teo (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

Upon entering Xfce desktop, displays this message.  I'm testing FreeBSD 10.1 i386 in VirtualBox machine, any solutions?


```
VBoxClient:Initialising service:VERR_INTERNAL_ERROR
```


----------



## Eduardo Sato (Apr 8, 2015)

I have the exact same problem, but I am on FreeBSD 10.1 x86_x64, MATE.

It doesn't seem to be causing any problems, though, but my OCD makes me bothered by this message every time I log on.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 8, 2015)

Where is the error displayed, on the host or the guest?


----------



## Eduardo Sato (Apr 8, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Where is the error displayed, on the host or the guest?



On the guest. It is MATE notification that appears on the desktop.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm seeing this now also, on a FreeBSD 10-stable i386 VM with virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.28.  It does not appear on an older 9.1-stable i386 VM with virtualbox-ose-additions-4.2.12_2.


----------



## Ricardo Alfredo Salgado (Aug 10, 2015)

Same error here, mouse integration doesn't work properly, is laggy or unresponsive, or sometimes the VM hangs. I noticed some hangs after I went to the text console with Alt+F1 and back with F9.

Newly installed system:
File used: FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso

Running under VirtualBox v5.0.0 r101573
Host OS: Windows 7 SP1


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure it's related but, I recently upgraded to RELEASE-10.1 and, now, see an error during boot. Boot hangs until I ctrl-C out of it.


----------



## vlig (Sep 5, 2015)

Same error. Plus second message:

```
VBoxClient: Service main loop failed:VERR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED
```
Displays only after guest reboot. FreeBSD 10.2, virtualbox-ose-additions 4.3.30.

UPD. Seamless mouse feature corrected after `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## bsdtux (Dec 10, 2015)

I am also seeing this issue on a fresh install of FreeBSD 10.2 with emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions 4.3.34. Does anyone have any suggestions on how I could start to troubleshoot this. Could I use something like dtrace(1) or devel/valgrind.


----------



## rhamilton828 (Jan 23, 2016)

I get the same error as the OP. I am running FreeBSD 10.2 also with the virtualbox-ose-additions package installed (version 4.3.34_1). This is running on a Windows 7 64-bit host, but the guest OS is 32-bit. The VirtualBox version is 4.3.30.

Output of `uname -a`:


```
FreeBSD (my host) 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 19:31:38 UTC 2015  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I am not sure what logs to look in to even start diagnosing this.


----------



## max21 (Jan 24, 2016)

teo said:


> Hi
> 
> Upon entering Xfce desktop, displays this message.  I'm testing FreeBSD 10.1 i386 in VirtualBox machine, any solutions?
> 
> ...



…………………………………………………..	OP
virtualbox-ose-additions-unknown
 on FreeBSD 10.1 i386
Host: unknown
shows error:

…………………………………………………..	 wblock@
virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.28
Guest: FreeBSD 10-stable i386
Host: unknown
same error:
…………………………………………………..	 wblock@
virtualbox-ose-additions-4.2.12_2
Guest: 9.1-stable i386
Host: unknown
Don’t show error **********

…………………………………………………..	Ricardo Alfredo Salgado
VirtualBox v5.0.0 r101573
Guest: FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64
Host: Windows 7 SP1
same error:
plus mouse and console  issue

…………………………………………………..	drhowarddrfine
virtualbox-ose-additions-unknown
Guest: FreeBSD 10.1 .. not sure
Host: unknown
same error: not indicated
booting hangs
………………………………………………….. 	vlig
virtualbox-ose-additions- 4.3.30
Guest: FreeBSD-10.2
Host: unknown
same error: Plus second message.
pkg upgrade corrected UPD Seamless mouse feature.

…………………………………………………..	bsdtux
virtualbox-ose-additions- 4.3.34
Guest: FreeBSD-10.2
Host: FreeBSD 10.2
same error:
Need help:  Seeking to troubleshoot  these issue(s).

…………………………………………………..	rhamilton828
virtualbox-ose-additions- 4.3.34_1 pkg install
Guest: FreeBSD-10.2 i386
Host: FreeBSD-10.2 i386
same error:

2nd machine?

virtualbox-ose-additions- 4.3.30
Guest: FreeBSD-10.2 i386
Host: Windows 7 64-bit
same error:
Need help:  Seeking to start diagnoses.
2 versions of vBox – unclear about this set up.

…………………………………………………..	max21
virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.34
Guest: FreeBSD-10.2 – pkg install
Host: FreeBSD 10.2 – pkg install
same error: Plus second message.
INCLUDING:  tiny drag-drop pointer, no mouse () must click something to gain focus.  No USB or other share folder can be mounted.

…………………………………………………..
…………………………………………………..

One should take for granted that wblock and drhowarddrfine are using FreeBSD as host because they have been breathing it long before we many of us even heard about it.

Anyway, to get to the bottom of this it seems that, _if at all possible_; virtualbox-ose-additions-4.2.12_2 or earlier would be the one to use.

I know for sure before 9.2, all virtualbox-ose-additions worked.  Most thanks were due to the PcBSD author who gave raw FreeBSD users a clue with PBI 8.2.  But the brand new, custom made PcBSD-10.2.ova for Virtualbox has the same issues listed here from top to bottom … That should tell us something off the top.

I am prepared to live with this if I can at least backup my important files to the working cd/dvd that installed all in the first place.  I’m going to have to learn how to use dvd+rw-tools and friends (pure geek hood).  The other option would be networking vBox's.  I think I rather wait while using the old a version if possible.  Maybe it was not perfect for Windows but I never had a problem with it on FreeBSD-8.2 or 9.1 … but now I can’t find it because of upgrades and quarterlies ports/packages.  I doing packages since 10.2 since Gnome2 is gone  and mate will only install as pkg for me.

This brings me to one question.  wblock@ once replied to a thread that said it don’t matter what version of FreeBSD one may be using, you can still upgrade your port system and it should work for future versions.

My question is, how can I get a copies* of virtualbox-ose-additions-4.2.12_2 and earlier in port and packages without having to downgrade the host to that previous versions?

Would anyone else have a clue?  I don’t think I’m wrong to say; I concluded from extensive googing last week and only one thread out of trillions after all this time.  It read something like this:  jails are best serve on servers.  Bhyve use the host kernel and even emulate Linux.  FreeBSD inside Virtualbox provide complete separation, unlike jails or bhyve.  I agree that Virtualbox is not production ready, but for a private user it’s more than desktop ready or it certainly use to be.  Anyway, I hope we can come up with something workable.  Maybe the past is the only solution until 11x.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 24, 2016)

max21 said:


> FreeBSD inside Virtualbox provide complete separation, unlike jails or bhyve.


Can you expand on this? I do not think this is true (ignoring jails). Like bhyve VirtualBox also has a part of it running inside the kernel, so I would think it does not provide any more separation than bhyve.


----------



## max21 (Jan 24, 2016)

tobik said:


> Can you expand on this? I do not think this is true (ignoring jails). Like bhyve VirtualBox also has a part of it running inside the kernel, so I would think it does not provide any more separation than bhyve.



I will someday stubble on that article again soon I hope and post the link.  He even has some statistic… But I really think so too tobik.  I must be losing faith, now believing everything I read on google, even though I witness this everyday with TOP running, with XP as guest, the host eat memory like it going out of style if XP do stuff like copying large files or even opening many windows in Opera no matter how much memory I allocate it.  Windows eats little like it always does.  They say it is doing me a favor by putting free-memory in the inactive box.  That is one story I will never believe.  This part of the system was invented 30+ years ago.  Back when they had less than a 5 mb hard drives and a kilobyte to a few mb of memory at best.  They had to do something, and never expected what we have today..

Anyway, it seems to be less demanding on FreeBSD as guest and I’m nuts about that.  I was watching it like a hawk until I realized I can’t even dig out the xorg.0.log that you were willing to review.  I got a lots things to do but now I got to try and let dvd/cd write prove it don’t work either.  I’m still going to keep FreeBSD-10.2 as guest but I have to plan to keep it forever since I can’t save nothing out of it.  It will run my VPNclient, and tor maybe … if I can ever  freaking get to it.  Those are the real questions I am concern about.   But I’m stuck way down  here with this 2011 mess all over again.  And I am not ashame to be crying about it.  If I don’t I would go nuts, dump FreeBSD, probably get married and be sad forever.

BTW, I just installed the pkg for virtualbox-ose-4.3.34_1 and it installed, and included by itself virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.34 in the FreeBSD guest.  Now the VM has everything, but since I see no one else done this I did not expect a fix and it gave me exactly what I expected.  Absolutely nothing but wasted disk space.   This been a very hard decision.  Locking everything inside one shell.  Sure the XP guest is happy and can mount ANYTHING, but that is not good enough.  One would expect a FreeBSD guest to do as much the same, at least.


----------



## max21 (Jan 25, 2016)

https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/7067

As far as Virtualbox with FreeBSD as host and FreeBSD as guest, the problem that I am having may be completely unavoidable.   Unless of course, it works for someone on another page.  It just like on my duel-boot system, if FreeBSD detect FreeBSD on another primary it will not dd that partition even if you issue these command.

```
kern.geom.debugflags=0x10            # if operation not permitted
sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16        # after done turn back on or reboot
```
FreeBSD allow this to work for many things but not against itself.  The kernel knows of the FreeBSD guest off the top and will not allow it to break the rules, same as on my dual-boot machine.  Now that I know the truth I can deal with it, useless someone knows better.  Thanks OP, I think I completed the investigation like CI.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2016)

Please do not use those debugflags settings.  It allows you to damage partitions.  If you want to be able to write to a partition, it must not be mounted.

Buffer usage will increase when VMs write to files acting as virtual disks.  This is harmless.  Those buffers will be released if anything needs memory.  If anything re-reads that part of the file, it will be faster because it is already in memory.

And yes, I usually use FreeBSD as the host also.


----------



## max21 (Jan 25, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Please do not use those debugflags settings.  It allows you to damage partitions.  If you want to be able to write to a partition, it must not be mounted.
> 
> Buffer usage will increase when VMs write to files acting as virtual disks.  This is harmless.  Those buffers will be released if anything needs memory.  If anything re-reads that part of the file, it will be faster because it is already in memory.
> 
> And yes, I usually use FreeBSD as the host also.



wblock@, do you also run FreeBSD as guest under this host?

If you do, can you mount any share folders from the Virtualbox Manager?

If so, why can I not do it?

I do have the Guest Addition install but it will not mount share Folders from the Virtualbox Manager.

If it don't work I would like to know.  Even that will not stop me from using it.  I like it too much.  I just need to know so to move on.

PS: Thanks for the addition information.  It's the boom-boom!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2016)

max21 said:


> If you do, can you mount any share folders from the Virtualbox Manager?


It has nothing to do with the host. The guest additions for FreeBSD simply do not support it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2016)

As far as I know, mounting files on the host does not work with the FreeBSD guest additions.  I think I've done it with a Windows VM.  The cheap solution for FreeBSD VMs is scp(1) or NFS or possibly a FUSE filesystem like sshfs(1).


----------



## gofer_touch (Jan 25, 2016)

This has also been happening under Linux Mint as well.


----------



## max21 (Jan 26, 2016)

rhamilton828 said:


> I get the same error as the OP ...
> .... I am not sure what logs to look in to even start diagnosing this.



Thank you rhamilton828 for starting this thread back up.  Now even I got a chance to move on to the next dilemma.

Hi all,

Remember the days when the knowingly did not trust Virtualbox?  It was said that the Guest Addition code was handed over to people of power.  Thanks to SirDice, now we know it don’t work on FreeBSD.  We can turn this negative into the positive, but we must go back to the stone-ages.  This time the plan is to make things much easier since beastie kick GA out and were now stuck in heaven:

Especially me, I must learn how to use cd/dvd to transfer files, and to make a hard copy of the FreeBSD.vdi.


> wblock@ said: use scp(1) and NFS or possibly a FUSE filesystem like sshfs(1) to interact with the host.


The best part about this is if you know all you need before-hand, you would only have to do this once a week/month or year.  For extremely paranoid people like myself; _FreeBSD say you better be_, I’ll just use scp(1) and the cd.

What I do know how to do for quicker-backup and restore:  use cp(1) on the host and simply copy FreeBSD.vdi to another slice (but you best figure why a separated partition is safer) on the HDD.  It is so fast for a 32GB FreeBSD.vdi even if you use rm(1) this way:
`rm -Pr /myblock/FreeBSD.vdi`
It will overwrite the file three times before deleting it.  I’m betting it helps to protect against possible bit decay.   I use it for mostly everything even under mate.  To restore is also fast enough, using cp(1):
`cp -pr  /mypar/FreeBSD.vdi  /myblock/FreeBSD.vdi`
Even at 25% full, a 32GB FreeBSD guest can have everything you may ever need.  This leaves plenty of room to build a couple of them dedicates to specific things, but you need plenty of memory.  8 used with care.  16GB ram is the dream.  Maybe even laptop cheap someday.

Anyway, this makes it ready for growth, for life if this your favorite FreeBSD guest.   Just like preserving XP as guest.  It is still used worldwide more than any other Windows, with Win-7 trailing like royal.  I’m betting on FreeBSD 10x.  But I hope FreeBSD 11 will be the winner for years to com.  Who want to replace a great set up every other year?

No need for anything else.  You would never again directly connect the host to the internet breaking rule-1 … where you know you will be punished by the community.  I still don’t understand why they have no mercy!  They say use adduser(8).  So, other than hiding behind your ultimate FreeBSD guest, at least you can still watch your porn in peace.  Just kidding 
#
#
#
PS:  I’m not trying to tell no one how to operate.  Most of the time I’m actually guesting thing out.  I already know most experiences people got their own thing, I detail for newbies, dreamers like myself, and to keep notes.

Good luck all.


----------



## Melvyn (Feb 19, 2016)

Adding a datapoint. Host: Win7, 64-bit. Guest: 10.1 upgraded from 9-stable. Video card: Nvidia Quadro, using -340 on host. Been happening since a DRM update, but I do not recall if that coincided with a guest additions update.

Doing a few tests.


----------



## teo (May 17, 2016)

To last more than a year of the publication of this Topic, the guest VBoxClient of entry for the desktop is still not corrected. Someone to able to solve?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 17, 2016)

I hadn't noticed this thread till now. fwiw, I have several VMs that can run in VirtualBox but I don't know if others are saying they can't get it to run at all. This include PC-BSD, FreeBSD, CentOS, Ubuntu, Mint, Windows Vista and Windows7. 

Most of these I have not touched in a long time and barely touch the others. I've not noticed any VBoxClient errors when I boot them. Win7 has an issue with sound but I've seen that others on Linux are reporting the same thing.

I have virutalbox-ose-kmod and guest additions installed but it seems guest additions has been integrated and doesn't need to be installed separately? I haven't had the time to look into what I thought I read.

Don't know if that is of any value to anyone.


----------



## teo (May 18, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I have virutalbox-ose-kmod and guest additions installed but it seems guest additions has been integrated and doesn't need to be installed separately?


The virtualbox-ose-additions must be installed separately on FreeBSD of  virtualbox,  window 7 in virtualbox no errors the guest.


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2016)

If the GUESTADDITIONS configuration option in emulators/virtualbox-ose is enabled, the guest additions CD image will be available to the guests and can be mounted from the menus.


----------



## teo (May 19, 2016)

Image of the Guest Host on the side that is not activated.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jun 13, 2016)

Was just about to start a new thread but found this one.

```
Failed to connect to the Virtualbox kernel service, rc=VERR_FILE_
```
Still happening here.


----------



## ivanko173 (Feb 12, 2018)

My similar issue with the FreeBSD 11 as guest on VirtualBox (having Win7 as host) was resolved by adding user to the wheel group:


```
pw groupmod wheel -m <USERNAME>
```

After reboot, it worked fine.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2018)

Read `pkg info -D virtualbox-ose`:

```
=============================================================================

VirtualBox was installed.

You need to load the vboxdrv kernel module via /boot/loader.conf:

vboxdrv_load="YES"

You also have to add all users to your vboxusers group in order to use vbox.

% pw groupmod vboxusers -m jerry

Reboot the machine to load the needed kernel modules.


Bridging Support:
=================

For bridged networking please add the following line to your /etc/rc.conf:

vboxnet_enable="YES"


USB Support:
============

For USB support your user needs to be in the operator group and needs read
and write permissions to the USB device.

% pw groupmod operator -m jerry

Add the following to /etc/devfs.rules (create if it doesn't exist):

[system=10]
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group operator

To load these new rule add the following to /etc/rc.conf:

devfs_system_ruleset="system"

Then restart devfs to load the new rules:

% /etc/rc.d/devfs restart


Troubleshooting:
================

Running VirtualBox as non-root user may fail with a fatal error
NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED. In this case delete /tmp/.vbox-*-ipc file.

If you experience "Network: write Failed: Cannot allocate memory" errors
try to increase net.graph.maxdata in /boot/loader.conf

Check wiki page for known issues and troubleshooting:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox

Please report any problems to emulation@. Thanks!

=============================================================================
```


----------

